

Email Etiquette - hiltmon
http://www.hiltmon.com/blog/2012/10/24/email-etiquette/

======
Snapps
Bob,

Thank you for the thank you card.

With warmest regards,

John

\-----

[Insert Unnecessarily Long Email Signature]

